# Coldwater Plant



## milkyboy (Dec 16, 2005)

The other day I got this new plant for my small coldwater tank. I'd get a photo but I dont know where the camera connection cable is. The plant has large green roots and round leaves. It has just grown these off shoots that grow extremely quickly(1cm per hour). At the top of the stalk is a round leaf and the leaf has a red rim. Any ideas?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotta post a picture. Even then ID can sometimes be difficult. 1cm an hour?? Not too many things grow that quickly.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Large green roots and round leaves sound like the banana plant, Nymphoides aquatica. I have never grown it so I don't know how fast it grows. Does your plant look anything like this?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like the plant in The Little Shop of Horrors film. Try feeding it a little blood and see if it sings.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL!

Yeah... this ID is going to be close to impossible without a picture. Where did you get the plant in the first place? LFS? Find it in the wild?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be one of the Nymphaea species. Does it have a thick tuber?


----------

